# Ick won't go away



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

I noticed ick in my tank over a week ago, my bala sharks were rubbing against the rocks so I assumed it was ick. I raised my temp to 84-86, and used that blue medication every 24 hours. The next day the sharks were covered with ick, then died 3 days later. I have a common pleco in the tank that has been covered for the whole time, and seems to be getting worse day by day. With the temps so high I thought the ick should have done a complete cycle by now? What can I do to save the pleco?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

What size is the tank? How long has it been setup?
Can you tell me what your ammonia and nitrite levels are?


----------



## Bmac (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah we need to know a little more about your set up. Also did you remove the carbon pad in your filter if you have one when you added the medication?


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Aww, sorry to hear about your fish. I dealt with Ick on my very first tank and on my very first fish.
I took the carbon filter out, raised the temp, and kept the lights off and the room dark as much as I could. I also did water changes ever single day and I cured the ick, no fish losses.


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

75g tank, been set up for 2 years.
ammonia - 0 
nitrite - 0

I removed the carbon filter before I started treatment. Does keeping the tank dark help rid it of ick?


----------



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

I had a battle with ich about 3 years ago. It took me about 2 weeks to get rid of it from what I remember. It can be nasty!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have always had good luck with the heat/salt treatment.

I have not used the heat/salt treatment with ick meds. The heat alone depreciates oxygen levels, so have as much air available as possible. 

I add 1 tablespoon salt per 5 gallons of water and table salt is fine to use. I leave the tank at 86 deg. The times I have seen ick in my tanks, for me the ick went away quickly at that temp.

Maybe see if extra water changes will improve things for you. It will help with removing some of the free swimming ick. Just remember, if you decide to use salt, replace what was removed during the water change.

Leave the tank at 86 deg for a week, after all visual signs are gone. Then slowly decrease tempt, no more than one deg a day. At that time, you can quite adding salt.

What is the name of the medication you are using?


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

I was using kordon rid ich+. Stoped using it as soon as I started heat salt treatment.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck with the heat/salt treatment. Keep us posted.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Plecos are salt sensitive so you should really go easy on the salt, try this it worked great for me and he had plecos in his tank so it will be ok for your guys. http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/ich-treatment-west-texas-style-6594/


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Day 4 on the salt, ick has cleared from the pleco. His eyes are still really cloudy though. I have been doing water changes every other day. Ill start following that west texas style treatment from here on.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, my fish look 100% clear now. I am will continue with salt/heat treatment for another week to make sure all the ick is killed off.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats great news! Glad to hear it!


----------

